# Nvidia Beta Tutorial(Early Return Bonus) for huge PPD



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

*This is a copy of the tutorial posted @ OCN. Props to BWG for creating it.*

We are seeing:

*GTX460's produce 105K PPD
GTX560TI's produce 160K PPD
GTX580's produce 225K+ PPD*

Step 1:

Download the v7 folding client and install it using the recommended defaults. If you're new to folding, input your TPU username as your folding name and input team 50711. Leave the passkey field blank as we will cover a method of assigning a passkey to each folding slot later.

Step 2:

You'll need to add a beta flag on each nVidia GPU. In v7, switch to expert mode:






Step 3:

Click Configure - Click Slots - Double Click The GPU Slot - Scroll Down and Click Add. 

Insert *client-type* in name field and *beta* in value field as shown below.
Insert *passkey* in name field and *"your actual alphanumerical passkey* in value field as shown below.
In Click Ok - Click Ok - and Save.






Step 4:

Quit the folding client and restart it. In post 2 we will cover how to replace beta folding core version 2.25 with 2.22 to increase your GPU PPD by nearly 30% or better for *Fermi cards only.*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

Core 2.22 is much better optimized for folding, but you can only use this core if you have a non-keplar GPU. Here is how you process replacing the core:

Step 1:

Download and Save FahCore_15

Step 2:

Pause your GPU folding clients by right clicking each one.






Step 3:

Open the directory in which the core is located as shown here, but replace my user name with your user name. You may need to manually type in the AppData folder if it's hidden or show hidden folders. The path to the file on my PC is: C:\Users\BWG\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores\www.stanford.edu\~pande\Win32\AMD64\NVIDIA\Fermi\beta\Core_15.fah






Copy the core over and replace it. Right click each GPU slot and click fold. That's it.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, they finally decided to give the bonus to the gpu's now.  That'll be a big game changer now.  

How come you are folding under ocn team name, can't you use TPU's?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Wow, they finally decided to give the bonus to the gpu's now.  That'll be a big game changer now.
> 
> How come you are folding under ocn team name, can't you use TPU's?


I just copied their screenshots from OCN. Trust me, I always fold for TPU!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh...interesting.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow,  I'm a dummy.  Forgot to set cuda to my 480,  now it folds at 99%.  Pulled my 260 to test stuff,  but didn't realize the driver was doing it!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2012)

Update's on some of the cards I'm running now and PPD:

ASUS ENGTX570 DirectCU II(900/1800/1900 @ 1.075v)  P8057 - *173k PPD*

EVGA GTX560ti-448 core(860/1720/1950 stock vcore) P8057 -  *166k PPD*

ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU Top (890/1780/1840 @ 1.05v) P8057 - *105K PPD*


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2012)

I can add:

ASUS GTX680 DirectCU II TOP (stock) - 185k PPD
MSI 450GTS Cyclone (stock) - 45K PPD

Extra edit: The rig where the 450 nests was "moved to a farm and it is so happy". In other words it kept BSOD on me and was moved to my workshop for parting. Today I needed to use Putty (key-in for remote computing on my one cloud HP CPU since it stopped reporting) and it picked up an 8057 and finished it as well AND picked up one more so I give it one chance. Good dog (as long as you do 45k PPD)


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

Is this normal?  





Cranked up my clocks a bit...  getting ready to drop this eggie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2012)

Did you set the beta flag and your passkey?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes I did!
Edit:  I also used the fahcore15.exe replacement trick.
Edit2:  you'll have to wait for fah stats to be updated to see 
if it worked.  All of my dumps are out now so.....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

Getting more like it.....




Oh,  and folding temps for the 480 are 67c max.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

Darn,  okay,  I need to wait a bit first:




Edit:  bloody amazing,  I can watch videos,  surf and do pretty much anything I want
while folding.  Never could do that before on the 2xx series cards.
Can't wait to see my 480 dump.....


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe it should be pointed out that the PPD increase won't happen right away.

In my case, I set the client up fresh on my GTX670 and I had to sucessfully complete 3 normal WUs first before I was assigned a beta WU.

I also had one of my GTX470s that was slighly unstable, and ended a WU early with Unstable_Machine.  After making it stable, I had to wait for it to finish 3 normal WUs sucessfully before it got a Beta as well.

Of course if you've already been folding for a while, the PPD increase should happen much faster.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

Hmm,  well it completed the wu,  but no bonus it seems.  Then I went to bed,  and overnight my stupid machine rebooted.  Have some kind of weird glitch in my os...  still hunting it down.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Hmm,  well it completed the wu,  but no bonus it seems.  Then I went to bed,  and overnight my stupid machine rebooted.  Have some kind of weird glitch in my os...  still hunting it down.


Pete, there must be an issue with your passkey. When is the last time you used it?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm using it right now for smp on the folding box cpu.  Do I need a different passkey for gpu?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh dam,  I see in your slot config you manually added the passkey.  I thought it would be added auto.  Perhaps you should mention that in the tut....


----------



## Maban (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't have a passkey in my GPU slot and I'm getting and returning them just fine.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Oh dam,  I see in your slot config you manually added the passkey.  I thought it would be added auto. * Perhaps you should mention that in the tut....*



Fixed in OP. 



Maban said:


> I don't have a passkey in my GPU slot and I'm getting and returning them just fine.


What's your folding username?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2012)

You need the pass key for early return bonus on fermi cards.


----------



## Maban (Dec 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What's your folding username?


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=509286



johnspack said:


> You need the pass key for early return bonus on fermi cards.



Is that right? I've only got my one Kepler going right now.


I'm only half following this thread.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2012)

Maban said:


> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=509286
> 
> 
> 
> Is that right? I've only got my one Kepler going right now.


Seriously, EVGA? To each their own...


----------



## Maban (Dec 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Seriously, EVGA? To each their own...



It all goes to the same place. I do not now, nor will I ever see F@H as a competition.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2012)

Maban said:


> It all goes to the same place. I do not now, nor will I ever see F@H as a competition.



Move over to TPU and I will replace all your 4.8Mil points within a week under TPU. You 've been getting a steady string of 8057's?


----------



## Maban (Dec 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Move over to TPU and I will replace all your 4.8Mil points within a week under TPU. You 've been getting a steady string of 8057's?



I might switch over each month after I get my EVGA quota. I've been getting mostly 8057. I've only had a few others since I added the beta flag.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2012)

Maban said:


> s that right? I've only got my one Kepler going right now.


Yep,  and my ancient 480 can pull 120k ppd with the beta units.  Keplers don't have anything like that right now.  They will soon I'm sure,  but right now it's time for the fermi's to shine!


----------



## Maban (Dec 1, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Yep,  and my ancient 480 can pull 120k ppd with the beta units.  Keplers don't have anything like that right now.  They will soon I'm sure,  but right now it's time for the fermi's to shine!



My 680 at +100 gets about 175k at about 120W over idle.

A month ago it took me an entire month to crack 1 million. I can get that done in 6 days now if I wanted with just SMP and one Kepler. Faster If I bring my Fermi's in.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2012)

Well considering a 680 has more than double the horsepower of a 480,  it better be able!  When they come up with beta units for kepler though,  bet you'll see 200k+ on a 680


----------



## Feänor (Dec 1, 2012)

Maban said:


> My 680 at +100 gets about 175k at about 120W over idle.
> 
> A month ago it took me an entire month to crack 1 million. I can get that done in 6 days now if I wanted with just SMP and one Kepler. Faster If I bring my Fermi's in.



The kepler core is not mature enough to fully utilize the 680, hence the minimal power consumption increase while folding.

I think, and correct me if i'm wrong, the gtx 580 have better double precision flops than the 680, so maybe even with a better folding core it will not surpass the fermi cards.


----------



## Maban (Dec 1, 2012)

Feanor said:


> The kepler core is not mature enough to fully utilize the 680, hence the minimal power consumption increase while folding.
> 
> I think, and correct me if i'm wrong, the gtx 580 have better double precision flops than the 680, so maybe even with a better folding core it will not surpass the fermi cards.



F@H does not use FP64.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 2, 2012)

*Nice spike*

I finally got V7 and the Beta folding squared away.  Got a nice spike last night.  One result greater than my average daily output.  I'm running a conservative 840/1680 on my GTX 460.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2012)

Buck, might you consider updating the OP so it doesn't instruct new users to fold for OCN?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Buck, might you consider updating the OP so it doesn't instruct new users to fold for OCN?


Done! Thanks for noticing that [Ion]. I will post a re-written tutorial with proprietary screenshots later tonight.

Wow, produced 310K PPD with only a GTX460, GTX560ti448, and a GTX570 yesterday. These P8057's are for real. I will admit that I was being a little selective.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 4, 2012)

Heh,  finally got an 8057.  Turns out my os was unstable,  so I did a fresh install just to test.  Lost some ppd though because I didn't realize when it dls a beta wu for the first time,  it creates a new beta folder,  and dls the newer fahcore to that.  So I replaced that fahcore and of course my ppd jumped up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2012)

It appears that new work unit's(P8057) are requiring a update to Fahcore 2.25. I cannot get any to run under 2.22. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It appears that new work unit's(P8057) are requiring a update to Fahcore 2.25. I cannot get any to run under 2.22. Can anyone confirm this?



Don't know.  Glad I didn't switch yet.  I'm not getting the numbers others are getting on 8057's (just 70K PPD on my GTX 460), but still *way* more than before. 

Also, pray you don't get a 2046.  Took over 10 hours!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, it appears to be real. Everybody is getting it and complaining as well. *We should not complain, as we are still getting 4-5x the PPD we were getting before Early Return Bonus*.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It appears that new work unit's(P8057) are requiring a update to Fahcore 2.25. I cannot get any to run under 2.22. Can anyone confirm this?





BUCK NASTY said:


> *We should not complain, as we are still getting 4-5x the PPD we were getting before Early Return Bonus*.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121204/Capture059.jpg



I of course didn't notice the difference since I ran 2.25 all the time (680) but I don't get 4-5 times, I get 8.8 times the PPD (185K for 8057 and 21K for 8054 and the like). So what kind of PPD do you get now on the 4 and 5xx serie?


----------



## Caspase (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry if this is the wrong thread to ask, but are you doing this for something like that folding@home stuff the ps3 had?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I of course didn't notice the difference since I ran 2.25 all the time (680) but I don't get 4-5 times, I get 8.8 times the PPD (185K for 8057 and 21K for 8054 and the like). *So what kind of PPD do you get now on the 4 and 5xx series?*



*2.25 core*
GTX560Ti 448 - 108K PPD(166k Previously)
GTX570 - 111K PPD(180K Previously)

Still definitely worth folding with.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2012)

Caspase said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread to ask, but are you doing this for something like that folding@home stuff the ps3 had?



Yes and I think the word "had" is correct for ps3. GPUs and CPUs is still working so please join in. A good/easy start would be to download the client (https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease ) and FahControl (https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/FahControl ). TPU is team 50711. If you have a never NVidia GPU you want a passkey 
for some extra points. There is a guide in our folding forum but just ask.

Edit: I see that you have a 670. You want a pass key http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *2.25 core*
> GTX560Ti 448 - 108K PPD(166k Previously)
> GTX570 - 111K PPD(180K Previously)
> 
> Still definitely worth folding with.



Yikes, but still way past what we are used to.


----------



## Caspase (Dec 5, 2012)

Why do I want a pass key exactly? Isn't the point of this to share information towards research and such? Yeah, I remember doing this on my ps3 early days... Sure, I'll join in!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *2.25 core*
> GTX560Ti 448 - 108K PPD(166k Previously)
> GTX570 - 111K PPD(180K Previously)
> 
> Still definitely worth folding with.



It seems to me like Stanford is really shooting itself in the foot by forcing out 2.25 on Fermi cards.  It doesn't seem like such a move is in their best interest...


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2012)

Caspase said:


> Why do I want a pass key exactly? Isn't the point of this to share information towards research and such? Yeah, I remember doing this on my ps3 early days... Sure, I'll join in!



In order to get bonus points for early return (for GPU only for 8057) you have to prove that your GPU/CPU is returning good results. In fact you have to do 10 good ones before you can earn the bonus. The difference is in my case 2549 without bonus for 2 hours and 40 min or 20.600 with so you do want a passkey. OK the science completed is the same but ....


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 5, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> So what kind of PPD do you get now on the 4 and 5xx serie?



I'm getting 6 times my best PPD on 8057 (70K vs. 11K) with my 460.  I don't notice any difference on other projects.  (I can't remember the exact project numbers).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It seems to me like Stanford is really shooting itself in the foot by forcing out 2.25 on Fermi cards.  It doesn't seem like such a move is in their best interest...


I know that there was a lot of flack from the 4P rig armies([H] & OCN) when Pande Group(PG) announced the GPU Early Return Bonus(ERB). There are even PM conversations that were posted between [H] members and one researcher @ Stanford concerning the upheaval in GPU points vs a 4P Opteron rig. This forced core is just a step in the process of assigning the correct amount of points for the GPU's and further unification of the V7 client. I don't see it dropping much more, as this would discourage all the new GPU folders that PG has picked up in the last month. It's a delicate balancing act now....

Those that have been folding for years are familiar with the Pande Group rollercoaster of hardware support/cores changes and the apparent lack of concern for the hardware donor. I believe the ERB was the first step of redemption for PG. We'll have to wait for the dust to settle, so don't make any major hardware purchases unless you can get rid of it easily(GTX6xx cards, etc). Still, these GPU points are great for now and I will keep my cards folding for a cure!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I
> Those that have been folding for years are familiar with the Pande Group rollercoaster of hardware support/cores changes and the apparent lack of concern for the hardware donor..
> 
> Still, these GPU points are great for now and I will keep my cards folding for a cure!



Da, evet, ja, si, yes and what ever it is call in Thai (my next job so I better learn) to both statements.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2012)

"beta-testers" better read this http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=23101&p=230931#p230929. I had WU stuck this morning and had to deleted the work-folder and judging from team output I don't think that I'm the only one with that problem.. Got a 7624 with projected PPD of 44K. Much better then then 8054 but far away from the 8057.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> "beta-testers" better read this http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=23101&p=230931#p230929. I had wu stuck this morning and had to deleted the work-folder and judging from team output i don't think that i'm the only one with that problem.. *got a 7624 with projected ppd of 44k.* much better then then 8054 but far away from the 8057.



44k? Wow. They changed the credit for the P7624 to 14,093 from 5187!
Before change:





After:




Change info from HFM.net:





So, I have to say, thanks PG!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 5, 2012)

They're making it hard for me to fold my 480 overnight!  Got a 7626 that shows 11hrs at 28k ppd...  ug?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 5, 2012)

I just got back in the fold, sorry not for TPU (T32 FTW!!! )... Im signed up as a beta tester and put the things in from OCN for my 680, but so far, in 12 hours, I dont think I picked up any of these monster WU's. I think the only difference from the front page is I input my passkey both in the install and in the GPU slot.

Any thoughts? I dont have any logs or SS's at the office...

Thanks TPU!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 5, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> I just got back in the fold, sorry not for TPU (T32 FTW!!! )... Im signed up as a beta tester and put the things in from OCN for my 680, but so far, in 12 hours, I dont think I picked up any of these monster WU's. I think the only difference from the front page is I input my passkey both in the install and in the GPU slot.
> 
> Any thoughts? I dont have any logs or SS's at the office...
> 
> Thanks TPU!


Do you have "client-type & beta" list in the slot? You may have missed the sweet spot for the bonus points, as I have not seen a P8057 since yesterday afternoon. This is about the same time they forced the core upgrade.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 5, 2012)

Sure do... ok, I figured I did as that is what I have been reading... but no worries, crunching for science, not for points anyway.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah,  I think the betas are done.  My 480 got hit with 8054s all night.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2012)

im getting hit with 8074s and 8073s on my 470s


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

Me too.. those with my setup (3770K/3570K/680) seem to net me 100k total on the current WUs


----------



## Maban (Dec 7, 2012)

I've had very few 8057 WUs the past few days for both my Fermi's and my Kepler.

This is the first time I've ever been able to have MabFold in another room. It's so quiet now...


----------



## Maban (Dec 7, 2012)

Just noticed that MabFold has been hanging for 6 hours. I can't start any new ones as it give me a memtest error on both slots.


----------

